# Dream Vacation Network



## selert

Has anyone heard of Dream Vacation Network (DVN) a divn of Vacation Business Services (VBS), the presentation made by Global Points Group? Short story in today's presentation: They are contacting RCI members to convert them to DVN "credits" for a fee of over $9000...BUT, you can "sell" them your credits to cover this fee and More. It all seems too good to be true. I can't find anything about any of them in TUG or anywhere else.
Steve


----------



## DeniseM

This absolutely screams "flush your money down the toilet"

A conversion fee of $9,000 is highway robbery.   

To be quite honest with you, it's very unlikely that your timeshares are even worth $9,000.

I bet if you call RCI they won't know anything about it or have any affiliation with this company.

DON'T DO IT!


----------



## selert

They actually represnted themselves as RCI...but then the presenter told me how they have improved all the things people hate about RCI. They gave us a free RCI week, however!!!? I wonder why I can't find anything online about them, other than a member log in page?
Steve


----------



## DeniseM

I hope you haven't already paid them????

Free timeshares are a dime a dozen - check ebay - you can have a 100 of them if you like.

If you already fell for this deal, you need to get out of it immediately.  Contact your credit card company and dispute the charge.

More info. - Their website has only been up since March 28 - so they have been in business 3 months.  

Here is who owns the website:

Jeppesen, Gary gary@vacationbizservices.com
Vacation Business Services
7785 W. Sahara Ave.
Suite 215
Las Vegas, Nevada 89117
United States
(702) 479-1300 

Here is vacationbizservices mission statement:



> Provide a service to timeshare resort Home Owners Associations (HOAs) and Developers seeking to convert unsold inventory into engaged, dues paying owners. We do this though a network of select, independent sales organizations (ISOs) and independent marketing organizations (IMOs). We provide integrated, back-office support services to all four segments always with the goal of creating and keeping satisfied customers.



*Let me interpret for you:  We find suckers to buy timeshare that the resort can't sell, because no one wants them.*


----------



## selert

Thank you. I'll get out of it.


----------



## DeniseM

selert said:


> Thank you. I'll get out of it.



This is what I'd do:

*#1 - DO NOT CALL THEM*

They are not interested in helping your rescind - calling them will be an effort in frustration and futility - they will not help you.  They will put enormous pressure on you to talk you out of rescinding, or promise to help you, but delay the process past the legal rescission period.  DON'T CALL THEM!

#2 - *Immediately* call your credit card company and dispute the charge.

#3 - Look through the purchase materials and see if there are any rescission instructions - if so, follow them exactly and rescind immediately.

If there are no rescission instructions, simply write a business letter as follows and send a certified letter/return receipt to what ever address you can find in the info. you have:

_Gentlemen:

Regarding contract "#123" for purchase of "membership in the Dream Vacation Network." We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$XXX." I have already disputed any credit card charges with my credit card company.  Do not make any additional charges to my credit card.

Sincerely,

John Husband
Jane Wife_


----------



## selert

1. I did not give them a credit card or any deposit. It was part of the pitch...sign up for a Capital One Visa card and you have one year to pay (the final was $6600) with no interest. So, I'm supposed to call them in a few days when I get the card in the mail with the number.
2. On rescission: "Member has three (3) business day right of rescission."
3. In signing up for the Capital One card they have our driver's license numbers and soc sec #s. Will this mean trouble?
Should I call the local police and report them? They will be making 3 presentations on Friday at the same restaurant.


----------



## selert

Also, as far as not calling them....they said they are going to call me in 3-4 days to "confirm".


----------



## DeniseM

selert said:


> 1. I did not give them a credit card or any deposit. It was part of the pitch...sign up for a Capital One Visa card and you have one year to pay (the final was $6600) with no interest. So, I'm supposed to call them in a few days when I get the card in the mail with the number.



Chances are that they will have access to the card before you do.  Call the credit card company and tell them you DO NOT WANT THE CARD and that you are disputing any charges made on it.  Ask them to sent you written documentation that the card has been canceled.



> 2. On rescission: "Member has three (3) business day right of rescission."



Follow the instructions and rescind immediately!



> 3. In signing up for the Capital One card they have our driver's license numbers and soc sec #s. Will this mean trouble?



Possibly - you can contact the credit bureaus and block any credit cards that any company tries to open in your name - this lasts 6 mos., I believe, and then you have to renew it.



> Should I call the local police and report them? They will be making 3 presentations on Friday at the same restaurant.



I don't think they will do anything, but you can contact the Attorney General in your state.


----------



## selert

I can't see any instructions as to how to rescind, other than the 3 days. I think I'm going to have to call them.


----------



## DeniseM

Did you see what I wrote above:



> #1 - DO NOT CALL THEM
> 
> They are not interested in helping your rescind - calling them will be an effort in frustration and futility - they will not help you. *They will put enormous pressure on you to talk you out of rescinding, or promise to help you, but delay the process past the legal rescission period.* DON'T CALL THEM!



Then I posted:



> If there are no rescission instructions, simply write a business letter as follows and send a certified letter/return receipt to what ever address you can find in the info. you have:
> 
> Gentlemen:
> 
> Regarding contract "#123" for purchase of "membership in the Dream Vacation Network." We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$XXX." I have already disputed any credit card charges with my credit card company. Do not make any additional charges to my credit card.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John Husband
> Jane Wife



Their only motivation is to make the sale - they are not going to help you rescind - they will do everything in their power to prevent it.  They have already ripped you off - why would you expect them to help you now?

DON'T CALL THEM!  It's like calling the people that robbed your house and asking them if they know how you can get your money back!

_***Did you call the credit card company yet?  You need to do that NOW - before they can put charges on the card!_


----------



## selert

Yes, I called the credit card company, Capital One. They have no record of a card being applied for in my name, as yet. I told them the story and they put notes in my file. They have put a temporary hold on the card that we already had.
My concern about not calling DVN would be that they would say that they didn't get the letter until after the 3 day rescind period? But, I won't have paid them anything so I guess it's immaterial. I think my bigger concern is that their main goal could be identity theft.
They are going to call me in 3 days they said, so I'll have to tell them then and yes, I know the pressure tactic that will ensue.
Thank you for all of this advice.
Steve


----------



## selert

You found that email address for Vacation Business services. Think I should send the rescind letter to him via email? The street address you found in Las Vegas is also the address on the contract.
Steve


----------



## DeniseM

They don't have to receive the letter within 3 days - it just has to be postmarked within 3 days.

Yes - send it to the address on the contract - certified, return receipt requested.

Calling them has zero legal effect - the law requires you to send the letter to rescind.  It doesn't matter a lick what they tell you over the phone or in person.  ONLY sending the letter meets the requirements for a legal rescission, so don't put yourself through hell for a 2nd time, and take the chance of being lied to again, and missing the chance to rescind.


----------



## selert

I am taking these steps in writing the letter:
---an email to the email address you found. 
---a certified letter to the postal address on the contract.
---I'm going to take a copy to the restaurant where they are again presenting today, give it to the server and instruct her to take it to the presenter.
I'm then going to call Capital One again and make sure there are no cards they can access.
Should that cover it?
Steve


----------



## DeniseM

There is no reason to go to the restaurant - they are not simply going to smile and accept your rescission - they are going to put tremendous pressure on you to talk you out of it, and try to make YOU feel like you are doing something unethical.


----------



## jarta

The Executive team for Vacation Business Services:  https://sites.google.com/a/vacationbizservices.com/www/our-company/our-staff

These are the remnants of the Summer Bay crew.  Same RCI MO.  http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...eriences-timeshares/84947-rci-summer-bay.html

Google "Summer Bay fraud" and see what comes up.

I think DeniseM has given you great advice.   ...   eom


----------



## selert

I have just received an email from Dream Vacation Network that they have received my certified letter and canceled my membership.
Thank you for your wonderful advise.


----------



## DeniseM

Congratulations!


----------



## Sophie.Savant

*[Company SHILL]*

I am going to post here, because I see many posts from people with no knowledge of DVN, who appear to be just making up their information.  



DeniseM said:


> This absolutely screams "scam."
> 
> A conversion fee of $9,000 is highway robbery.
> 
> To be quite honest with you, it's very unlikely that your timeshares are even worth $9,000.
> 
> I bet if you call RCI they won't know anything about it or have any affiliation with this company.
> 
> DON'T DO IT!



It is not a conversion fee, rather an enrollment fee into the Dream Vacation Network. Here are links to two images straight from my DVN login page of vacations a found in Los Cabos and the same vacation package on Travelocity and Priceline (seems unnecessary to provide the comparison, but will for the sake of it). [commercial links deleted]
The part about the unlikelihood of your timeshare being worth $9,000 seems ok, though from the rest of the post I do not imagine you have done much research to provide that generalization. 
RCI wouldn’t know anything about DVN, because they aren’t affiliated, DVN has its own network and exchange programs, as well as other benefits – which do not even require you possess a timeshare, the earlier link I posted shows the option to travel at the low dollar amount.




DeniseM said:


> I hope you haven't already paid them????
> 
> Free timeshares are a dime a dozen - check ebay - you can have a 100 of them if you like.
> 
> If you already fell for this deal, you need to get out of it immediately.  Contact your credit card company and dispute the charge.



DVN is not a timeshare, the posters purchase was into the DVNetwork. I was told I could cancel my contract within 3 days from when the credit card was charged, the cancellation just had to be in writing for legal purposes. Disputing a charge is not the correct way to go about cancelling this, especially prior to actually attempting to cancel through the host company. This is not smart counsel.  If you have a cancellation clause in your documentation then it is always best to follow that procedure. Reporting fraud or disputing a charge could result in a violation of a contract and could possibly damage one's credit.  If the company does not respond to your cancellation, per the agreement, then and only then should you consider a dispute.



DeniseM said:


> This is what I'd do:
> 
> *#1 - DO NOT CALL THEM*
> 
> They are scammers - calling them will be an effort in frustration and futility - they will not help you.  They will put enormous pressure on you to talk you out of rescinding, or promise to help you, but delay the process past the legal rescission period.  DON'T CALL THEM!
> 
> #2 - *Immediately* call your credit card company and dispute the charge.
> 
> #3 - Look through the purchase materials and see if there are any rescission instructions - if so, follow them exactly and rescind immediately.
> 
> If there are no rescission instructions, simply write a business letter as follows and send a certified letter/return receipt to what ever address you can find in the info. you have:
> 
> _Gentlemen:
> 
> Regarding contract "#123" for purchase of "membership in the Dream Vacation Network." We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$XXX." I have already disputed any credit card charges with my credit card company.  Do not make any additional charges to my credit card.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John Husband
> Jane Wife_



If you call the customer service line, the representatives are extremely pleasant and always willing to help me, I do not imagine you will have much trouble cancelling your contract, so long as it falls within the rescission period of 3 days within the contract. Disputing a charge once again is not appropriate (disputing is for fraudulent unauthorized purchases, which this was not). Best thing you can do is call customer services and/or email/fax a cancellation letter. If someone does not cancel after receiving the cancellation letter it becomes a legal issue. 
I always ask for Alicia or Matt on their customer service line, they are extremely nice @ [commercial phone number deleted]




selert said:


> I have just received an email from Dream Vacation Network that they have received my certified letter and canceled my membership.
> Thank you for your wonderful advise.



Glad everything worked out well, despite the amount of bad advise you were unknowingly given on this forum by Denise. It's a shame I couldn't have seen and posted this sooner to help you avoid all this anxiety. 

--Sophie


----------



## DeniseM

"Sophie" - You are obviously a shill for this company, and NOT a independent owner.  

*Let me make this simple - your product is a worthless, and you are a fraud.*

Have a nice day!


----------



## donita

Not only have I heard of Dream Vacation Network, but I fully support it.  This is the most complete travel program I have ever seen and it blew me away the first time I was made aware of DVN.

It gives real value to timeshare ownership.  It is a totally honest program and is refreshing for timeshare.

Have a great day

Donita


----------



## Numismatist

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150717

Well, which is which here?  Confused to say the least


----------



## timeos2

donita said:


> Not only have I heard of Dream Vacation Network, but I fully support it.  This is the most complete travel program I have ever seen and it blew me away the first time I was made aware of DVN.
> 
> It gives real value to timeshare ownership.  It is a totally honest program and is refreshing for timeshare.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Donita



Well this is a tough one.  All of the information on the DVN would appear to scream scam (or at least terribly over-priced vacation club type offering) yet we then have a person quite well respected in timeshares (Donita) stepping in and endorsing it! I don't know her, have never dealt with her or her companies, so I can't say from experience if she is or is not a good source of advice. Again on the surface this group does not appear to instill a first thought of "great value" as few things in tjmeshare are worth $9000.

Overall I'd be very wary of all of this and it hasn't improved my limited opinion of Donita if that is really her making the posts attributed to her.


----------



## DeniseM

The $9,000 enrollment fee is a deal killer, even if this is a Legit product.  YMMV


----------



## donita

First of all, I have been in the timeshare industry since late 1979 and have many, many members that have worked with me over the years.  I have build my business by word of mouth as I believe in service first.  I have seen the good the bad and the ugly--I have cleaned up after them.  I would not tell you a program was good if I had not seen and checked it out.  I have worked hard over the years to keep the dream alive for timeshare owners and in building a First Class Reputation in this industry.  I truly believe that Dream Vacation Network is the best program to come down the pike in all the years I have been in the industry.  I stand by this statement.  

One of these days I will write my book and believe me I know where all of the bodies are buried.

I also think that people should be careful of the language they use on the internet as there is such a thing as slander and libel.  

Have a nice evening

Donita


----------



## Numismatist

donita said:


> I also think that people should be careful of the language they use on the internet as there is such a thing as slander and libel.



Yeah, this sums it up for me.  My questions have been answered.


----------



## tombo

donita said:


> First of all, I have been in the timeshare industry since late 1979 and have many, many members that have worked with me over the years.  I have build my business by word of mouth as I believe in service first.  I have seen the good the bad and the ugly--I have cleaned up after them.  I would not tell you a program was good if I had not seen and checked it out.  I have worked hard over the years to keep the dream alive for timeshare owners and in building a First Class Reputation in this industry.  I truly believe that Dream Vacation Network is the best program to come down the pike in all the years I have been in the industry.  I stand by this statement.
> 
> I also think that people should be careful of the language they use on the internet as there is such a thing as slander and libel.
> 
> Have a nice evening
> 
> Donita



We have the right to warn others of a $9000 fee from a company which we feel is a rip-off. You have the right to explain why it is not a rip-off. We can then debate the issue. Isn't TUG a great place?

You instead say trust me and my opinion because I am an expert. You give no facts and no reasons to prove this is a good company. Just join because Donita in her infinite wisdom says to join. Not a chance. Everyone reading this run away from Dream Vacation Nedtwork as fast as you can.

Donita when your best comeback to people saying the company joining fees are ridiculous and that the company sounds like a scam is to threaten libel and slander you have spoken volumes without really saying anything.


----------



## Ridewithme38

Donita: Straight to the point, What are the services the DVN provides that are worth $9000 when compariable exchange companies charge just a couple hundred...and i only paid $1 for my TS


----------



## fishingguy

*how do we....*

How do we really know that user donita is even Donita?  Heck, anyone could have signed up on TUG with that username, and even created an email address to try and give it more credibility -- including a shill from DVN itself.


----------



## Ridewithme38

fishingguy said:


> How do we really know that user donita is even Donita?  Heck, anyone could have signed up on TUG with that username, and even created an email address to try and give it more credibility -- including a shill from DVN itself.





> BBS Reg. Date: Jun 17, 09



It would have taken alot of advanced planning...most people who run these scam are closer to the....Special...category then the advanced category


----------



## donita

I am Donita!  Much has been written about me in Timesharing Today, TUG and many of the other timeshare publications.  I am proud of my years in assisting owners.  I am not a shill for anyone, never have been--never will be.
People that have worked with me over the years will tell you outspoken I have always been--very upfont!  I only say what I truly believe.

From what I have seen Dream Vacation Network is a well thought out program that allows a timeshare owner to maximize their week by depositing it in the system for credits that can be spent for vacation packages, cruises, flights, car rentals and even exchanges.  If they prefer to pay cash for a package or cruise they not only get the trip but credits back into their account dollar for dollar to be used in the system.  I was very impressed.

I have been in this industry for 32 years at the customer service and exchange level.  I am not a person that vacations, but I sure love to send my members on wonderful trips.  

The reason I came on this post was I thought some of the comments were totally out of line.  I did not threaten, as I have nothing to gain in doing so.
But one should be careful what one says on the internet as well as other forms of the media.

I am availble to talk one on one as my number is on my website.

Have a good day

Donita


----------



## DeniseM

Donita - Is the enrollment fee $9,000?

And if so, how much of that is commission that goes to the salesperson?


----------



## Margariet

selert said:


> Has anyone heard of Dream Vacation Network (DVN) a divn of Vacation Business Services (VBS), the presentation made by Global Points Group? Short story in today's presentation: They are contacting RCI members to convert them to DVN "credits" for a fee of over $9000...BUT, you can "sell" them your credits to cover this fee and More. It all seems too good to be true. I can't find anything about any of them in TUG or anywhere else.
> Steve



One big scam story as Denise already said. And there are here too many new posters like Sophie Savant and Donita who defend a dubious company without any records that wants $ 9000.-  from you. Really scary ...  :annoyed:


----------



## donita

Denise

That is a question that I would not be able to answer as I am not in sales.  It is question that should be asked of the people at Dream Vacation Network.  I have only seen the value and not asked about sales.  I am not a principal in DVN.

I am not sure if you are an owner or in the business.  I do not own timeshare as I have always wanted to treat my members on a equal footing.  Also I do not vacation, I am what is called a workaholic.  My members are the children I have never had and so are more than just a member.  They are friends too!
I love what I do and have since I was asked to take on the job of Gold Key Vacation Club in Fallbrook California in 1979.  That is why the last 2 yers were so hard on me, being kept from doing what I love.

I would suggest that you contact DVN and discuss their program.  

You have a great day and if you want to talk one on one give me a call my numbers are on my website.

Donita


----------



## Margariet

donita said:


> Denise
> 
> That is a question that I would not be able to answer as I am not in sales.  It is question that should be asked of the people at Dream Vacation Network.  I have only seen the value and not asked about sales.  I am not a principal in DVN.
> 
> I am not sure if you are an owner or in the business.  I do not own timeshare as I have always wanted to treat my members on a equal footing.  Also I do not vacation, I am what is called a workaholic.  My members are the children I have never had and so are more than just a member.  They are friends too!
> I love what I do and have since I was asked to take on the job of Gold Key Vacation Club in Fallbrook California in 1979.  That is why the last 2 yers were so hard on me, being kept from doing what I love.
> 
> I would suggest that you contact DVN and discuss their program.
> 
> You have a great day and if you want to talk one on one give me a call my numbers are on my website.
> 
> Donita



Amazing. Do come back when your website and your exchange company is working.


----------



## DeniseM

> That is a question that I would not be able to answer as I am not in sales. It is question that should be asked of the people at Dream Vacation Network. I have only seen the value and not asked about sales. I am not a principal in DVN.



My apologies if I misunderstood - since you have mentioned this company several times in the last 24 hours, I thought you were selling it.

When you went to the presentation for this product, did they state that the enrollment fee was $9,000?


----------



## travelguy

_Wow_... this thread takes scamming to a whole 'nuther level!!

Donita - PLEASE continue defending DVN, your reputation as a non-timeshare-owning professional workaholic, and legally threatening Tuggers that say something contrary to your interests.  You can't buy this type of entertainment!


----------



## Margariet

travelguy said:


> _Wow_... this thread takes scamming to a whole 'nuther level!!
> 
> Donita - PLEASE continue defending DVN, your reputation as a non-timeshare-owning professional workaholic, and legally threatening Tuggers that say something contrary to your interests.  You can't buy this type of entertainment!



 Amazing


----------



## Numismatist

As I said in the other thread:

By posting here more, she's raising her name in the Google rankings higher. Kind of dicey, considering the feedbacks she's getting.

Maybe she's a reverse shill?:rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## pianodinosaur

This looks like a good thread for the TUG Member Newsletter.


----------



## donita

Come now people, if you want information about the company get in touch with them.  I just gave you my opinion and am not trying to sell you anything.
If you want to discuss DVN at least have the facts and know what you are talking about.

It is a shame that you are posting and panning a program that is good when there are so many out there that are in no way helpful to timeshare owners and many ways hurt the whole industry.  I could name them off as my long expenience and good memory would make for an interesting book, but I see that none of you wish to know the truth so I wonder what you gain from this.
I gain nothing as I am in the customer service/exchange business and I try to educate in nice way about how to get the most from their ownership/not by talking down to them or causing them harm in any way.  I do caution them on the sales and rental companies that charge upfront and many other programs that are equally bad.  Many call me for my opinion on companies and I give them the straight scope as I know it.

I do resent being labeled as a shill.  So this is my last post...

[Contact info. removed - per my previous post, you cannot post the link to your website or ask people to call you.  TUG has a very strict no-advertising rule, and you cannot promote your website or new company on TUG - DeniseM Moderator]

Donita


----------



## DeniseM

TUG Posting rules:



> Advertising is prohibited.
> The Bulletin Board is for DISCUSSION. It is not for sales or solicitations. If you have something to sell, trade or rent, TUG Members may post up to 25 ads at a time in our Timeshare Marketplace at no charge. If you cannot adhere to the BBS posting rules, your posts will be deleted. This is a lot of extra work for the volunteers and offenders are not viewed well by them.
> 
> *If you are a broker or salesperson, or work in an allied field, we welcome your participation on the board. We value your industry perspective and valuable insights. We do not appreciate, however, attempts to use our bbs for direct commercial purposes. We do not, for instance, welcome your adding tag lines promoting your business, such as "Call me for more information." Use the board as a way to be helpful and build your reputation, not as a direct sales tool, please. Due to flagrant commercial violations by some abusers in the past, we have found it necessary to be very strict about this.
> *
> Chosen usernames which promote you or your business are not permitted. When discovered, your account access may be banned until the name has been changed.
> 
> Individual users please note that messages promoting anything for which you may receive some personal gain are considered to be advertising, and are thus prohibited. Promotion of any service where you would get referral compensation is considered to be advertising. Directing somebody to your classified ad on TUG or elsewhere is considered to be advertising. *Promotion of a website where you have anything for sale or rent is considered to be advertising.*
> 
> The advertising ban includes information in your bbs signature. You may link to a commercial website in your signature, but the link itself may not indicate the nature of the site. If your URL or domain name indicates the nature of the site, it should not be visually displayed. A visual link saying only "My website" or other similar innocuous wording is acceptable.
> 
> Replying to somebody's question on the bbs with an ad is not an acceptable defense - if replying to an inquiry, send it as direct email or bbs private message instead of posting publicly to the bbs. If the person has not enabled email or private messaging, the best you can do is post a response merely saying "Since your email address is not available, please contact me via email or private message" -- and be sure YOUR have email or private messaging enabled.


----------



## tombo

donita said:


> Come now people, if you want information about the company get in touch with them.  I just gave you my opinion and am not trying to sell you anything.
> If you want to discuss DVN at least have the facts and know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> I do resent being labeled as a shill.  So this is my last post...
> 
> 
> Donita



We ask several times what could possibly justify a $9000 membership fee and we get generalities (air fare, cruises, etc). We ask facts about DVN but rather than give them you say we should have our facts straight. For $9000 membership fee I have all of the facts I need. Not interested in DVN whether it is a rip-off, a scam, a ponzi scheme, or simply a short lived business travel venture that will suck up a lot of people's membership fees before it shuts it's doors. 



donita said:


> I truly believe that Dream Vacation Network is the best program to come down the pike in all the years I have been in the industry. I stand by this statement.




You lost ALL CREDIBILITY with this statement. If DVN is the best thing you have ever seen regarding timeshares I would love to know what is the worst thing you have seen?  Not RCI, DAE II, SFX, Bluegreen, Wyndham, etc, etc, etc. The best program you have ever seen in all of your years is DVN which has a $9000 membership fee and you stand by that statement? Really? How could you not be considered a shill? 

PS When you google DVN one of the sites that comes up says DVN [ SCAM!] from here on TUG. Perhaps that post is why you came back here to try and mitigate the damage. Too late.


----------



## ampaholic

Denise 

Is there any way to verify that the Donita who posted post #22 is actually the very same Donita who runs Donita's Vacations Unlimited?

I know anybody can sign up on this board and if a name is not taken they can get it as their screen name - if DemiseM wasn't taken *I* could use it - even though my last name isn't M.


----------



## DeniseM

Not that I can do.  She has been a member for 2 years, but just posted for the first time recently.  It's possible that she previously had a different user name.


----------



## ampaholic

Well, it is "stunning" the play she is getting on a board known as OH. She has a section of her own in the "ask" sections and is listed as "industry representative" in her Sig area as well as her own forum for sightings

Absolutely no mention of DVN there - makes me wonder if the Donita here is a "stolen" (by a shill) identity? 

Just sayin ...


----------



## DeniseM

You could ask her over yonder!


----------



## ampaholic

Well, assuming that the T. R. Oglodyte here is the same person as the T. R. Oglodyte over there (Steve Nelson) then he did ask and she did answer and she_* is*_ the same person.

Donita also stated she won't be back here because she was attacked for having a different opinion than the other posters.

She went on to say "I can not stand it when people pan a program they no nothing about."

I will be the first to say I know nothing about Dream Vacation Network. I would welcome someone who does begin to explain it to me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

ampaholic said:


> Well, assuming that the T. R. Oglodyte here is the same person as the T. R. Oglodyte over there (Steve Nelson) then he did ask and she did answer and she_* is*_ the same person.
> 
> Donita also stated she won't be back here because she was attacked for having a different opinion than the other posters.
> 
> She went on to say "I can not stand it when people pan a program they no nothing about."
> 
> I will be the first to say I know nothing about Dream Vacation Network. I would welcome someone who does begin to explain it to me.



She answered to say that she is "Donita" on both boards.  She has not offered any clarification of her relationship with Dream Vacations; nor did she even attempt to explainwhy she thought people here were offering bad advice when we advised someone against spending $9000 to join Dream Vacations.

Instead, as noted above, she perceives that she was attacked because she didn't share that opinion.

*****

So as far as I can tell:

1. she still hasn't offered any rationale for why the $9000 buy-in to Dream Vacations might be a good investment, 

2. she believes that those who didn't take her word for it and asked for more information were attacking her.

3. she is now eschewing mention of any relationship with any particular program (be it vacation club, exchange company, resort group, etc.) and instead reiterating that she is an independent operator who can use her contacts to help people make vacation plans.


----------



## Robbie Hill

*Dream Vacation Network works well*

I bought Dream vacation network so I could better use my wyndham points.  I have 642,000pts and it's just too many.  DVN turns them into what they call credits and you can use them for hotels, resorts, car rentals and cruises.  Stuff like that.  I like using them for everything but the cruises (not a good value).  I paid $9100 and I think it is fair as to what I can use it for compared to how much I've paid wyndham over the years and always had the same problems (availability!!!  )

Anyways, I like it.  

Robbie


----------



## DeniseM

Robbie - how much will your yearly maintenance fees be in the future?

I wish you well, but if this is a good product, it will be a first for vacation clubs.


----------



## siesta

Robbie is most likely another shill for this outfit. 

Btw plus partners is around $2400, and you get benefits such as those (converting points into airline tix, rental cars, etc.)as well as access to rci nightly stays. Btw with wyndham rci membership is included. So i dont see any value in investing $9k into a product already worth a $1. I wouldnt even pay the $2400 to be honest


----------



## travelguy

Robbie Hill said:


> I bought Dream vacation network so I could better use my wyndham points.  I have 642,000pts and it's just too many.  DVN turns them into what they call credits and you can use them for hotels, resorts, car rentals and cruises.  Stuff like that.  I like using them for everything but the cruises (not a good value).  I paid $9100 and I think it is fair as to what I can use it for compared to how much I've paid wyndham over the years and always had the same problems (availability!!!  )
> 
> Anyways, I like it.
> 
> Robbie



*FIRST *post advising $9100 paid for a Vacation Club as a good deal?????  

Me thinks something isn't right here!!


----------



## Friendly Marc

*[SHILL ALERT!] Dream Vacation Network [SHILL ALERT!]*

Sorry if this posts twice...I've read this site for years but I've never posted, so I'm not to sure how to do this.  I own timeshare in Summer Bay and (Epic, Sunterra) Diamond.  I hesitated posting because of all the vicious attacks I was reading, if your post didn't agree with the rest of the people. But I attended a presentation of this Dream Vacation and I figured I'd share (I did not buy but wish I had bought this long before I bought my last timeshare).

1) It was about 60 minutes and there was a lot of stuff, so if I'll just give you the overview, I hope that helps
2) It's not timeshare and it's not a club.  They refer to it as a network because it has all that plus other stuff
3) You can take all your timeshare weeks and exchange them for free.  Doesn't matter where you own or whether it's RCI or II (can I mention them by name?).  What I really liked was you had 5 years
4) They had this great thing where you take your weeks and get travel credits for them. Then you use them for vacations, cruises, cars, etc.  You get to use ALL your credits from all your weeks.
5) They have good prices for the things you want to pay cash for.  They even challenged me, while I was there, to find anything lower...I couldn't.

Sorry, that's about all I remember.  I just want to say that before any of you start jumping all over me, please answer these two questions;

1) Why is it that anyone in this post that spoke good about this new program is called a shill?
2) And for the people calling others a shill...have you seen this program?  Do you know anything about it?

Hope this posts


----------



## Margariet

From what I heard off it's just another way to make money of people who are not happy with their timeshare. The timeshare weeks or points are transformed in other travel products for which the innocent timesharer pays more than $9000. Wow, that's a deal! You give them your timeshares and you pay them $9000 as well! Imagine being able to go to hotels and travel on trains and planes and take cruises, only for $9000! Will you give your car to a seller for nothing and pay him $9000 as well? Only to save on your petrol costs or taxes? Think again.


----------



## LisaM

Dream Vacation Network is very real and is in no way a scam. DeniseM has never had adequate proof of her claims. And before she says it, I am NOT A SHELL FOR DVN. Dream Vacation Network allows users to take what they do not love about their timeshares and gives them access to every vacation tool available. DVN is very functional and has OUTSTANDING benefits for its members. DeniseM owns her own retail timeshare buy back company and has a personal vendetta against Dream Vacation Network. Customer Service Representatives are available anytime to answer any questions about DVN and to walk you through any process you may need help with. Please be sure to research Dream Vacation thoroughly before you simply cancel because of some playground ranting from DeniseM. 

Thank you for your time,
~LisaM


----------



## LisaM

siesta said:


> Robbie is most likely another shill for this outfit.
> 
> Btw plus partners is around $2400, and you get benefits such as those (converting points into airline tix, rental cars, etc.)as well as access to rci nightly stays. Btw with wyndham rci membership is included. So i dont see any value in investing $9k into a product already worth a $1. I wouldnt even pay the $2400 to be honest



Everyone is not a Shill for this Company. These are legitimate owners who like the program and believe in it. Dream Vacation Network is a fantastic program and it works very well!!!


----------



## DeniseM

LisaM said:


> DeniseM owns her own retail timeshare buy back company and has a personal vendetta against Dream Vacation Network. Thank you for your time,
> ~LisaM



I do??????  When?  Where?  :hysterical: 

Is that the best you can come up with?

I stand behind my post - there is NO vacation club that is worth a $9,000 membership fee - period.


----------



## Margariet

DeniseM said:


> I do??????  When?  Where?  :hysterical:
> 
> Is that the best you can come up with?
> 
> I stand behind my post - there is NO vacation club that is worth a $9,000 membership fee - period.



Cool  Denise Vacation Network :whoopie: What a ridiculous non sense, all these one time posters who come here to tell us how wonderfull DVN is. Can you believe it? Who is gonna pay $ 9000.- for a vacation club???? When we paid so much less for our TS??? And don't forget: you have to give them your TS!!!! We call this Crazy Hanky in Dutch!


----------



## Kristifer Kade

*[SHILL ALERT!] Dream Vacation Network [SHILL ALERT!]*

Hi everyone,

Unlike many, I am not going to use this forum to insult my fellow timeshare owners.  I am one that can admit that I was taken to the cleaners more then once.  However, prior to posting, I wanted to make sure this program worked.  I purchased the Dream Network back in early June.  I bought a smaller package for $6500.  
They gave me access to it within 24 hours, which I really liked because normally you have to wait weeks.  I immediately deposited 8 of my weeks (I still own them but it's like points for deposit without all the restrictions).  That gave me over 350,000 travel credits.
I went ahead a booked several vacations, mostly using my credits ( I loved the availability...which I never saw before).  But the first trip we booked and just completed was a special 5 night package (5 Star resort) in Los Cabos.  We bought it for $189 (and didn't use any credits or weeks).  Not per night but for both of us for the five days.  It was fantastic.
I've read through all of the postings and I found 7 people that saw the dream network and love it and then I saw a hand full of people speak poorly of it but they have no specifics.
Hey, sometimes rather then leave your old car sit in the garage you have to spend some money to fix it.  
I'm glad I spent some money to fix my 6 weeks of timeshare...because they work now.


----------



## DeniseM

Much to NO surprise, Friendly Mark and Kristifer Kade have the same IP address.  In other words they are either the same person or they both work in the same office...  Yes, they  are SHILLS!  

There is a good chance that LisaM is also a shill, but I'm still working on that one.


----------



## RX8

Now that Det. Denise cracked the case, I doubt these people will post again.

Can't trust ANY business venture in which people associated with it are compelled to decieve others through fraudulent posts.  All the more reason to STAY AWAY from Dream Vacation Network.


----------



## siesta

Dream vacation network is a joke, with clowns as employees.


----------



## Margariet

DeniseM said:


> Much to NO surprise, Friendly Mark and Kristifer Kade have the same IP address.  In other words they are either the same person or they both work in the same office...  Yes, the are SHILLS!
> 
> There is a good chance that LisaM is also a shill, but I'm still working on that one.



Denise, keep up the good work!


----------



## Kristifer Kade

RX8 said:


> Now that Det. Denise cracked the case, I doubt these people will post again.
> 
> Can't trust ANY business venture in which people associated with it are compelled to decieve others through fraudulent posts.  All the more reason to STAY AWAY from Dream Vacation Network.



Yes, we will post again.  But once again we will not trash our fellow timeshare owners, nor create stories without fact.  

We work in the same office.  Went to a dinner presentation for Dream Vacation Network in Florida and I bought.

Why waste my breath...as Jack Nicholson said, "You can't handle the truth".


----------



## Margariet

Kristifer Kade said:


> Yes, we will post again.  But once again we will not trash our fellow timeshare owners, nor create stories without fact.
> 
> We work in the same office.  Went to a dinner presentation for Dream Vacation Network in Florida and I bought.
> 
> Why waste my breath...as Jack Nicholson said, "You can't handle the truth".



Which truth? That you sell TS from people and ask them over $9000.- as well?? And give them some credits back so they can finally go on vacation!!! Jack would never be that stupid ...


----------



## DeniseM

Kristifer Kade said:


> Yes, we will post again.  But once again we will not trash our fellow timeshare owners, nor create stories without fact.
> 
> We work in the same office.  Went to a dinner presentation for Dream Vacation Network in Florida and I bought.
> 
> Why waste my breath...as Jack Nicholson said, "You can't handle the truth".



You are wasting your breath because your story is completely unbelievable....  

Advice - when you are digging a deep hole - quit digging!


----------

